# Imago dei



## Wilhelm Theophilus

The fact that human beings produce such amazing and beautiful music is a proof we are made in the image of God.

The fact that we are creative, that we can create something of beauty, that music doesn't serve an evolutionary purpose, all these are evidences of the Imago dei.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kreisler jr

It's not a bad argument and many thinkers in history would have shared at least the intuition but evolutionists will of course have some story why humans make art and music (impress others, especially females, tighten communities with common song and dance etc.). 
So it is not a conclusive argument. These are hardly to be had here (the best theist arguments are pretty watertight but embedded in fairly involved metaphysics of causation and modality) but such aesthetic arguments could maybe work cumulatively.


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus

Kreisler jr said:


> It's not a bad argument and many thinkers in history would have shared at least the intuition but evolutionists will of course have some story why humans make art and music (impress others, especially females, tighten communities with common song and dance etc.).
> So it is not a conclusive argument. These are hardly to be had here (the best theist arguments are pretty watertight but embedded in fairly involved metaphysics of causation and modality) but such aesthetic arguments could maybe work cumulatively.


I wasn't thinking about trying to prove the existence of God but rather to explain who man is. As in "the image of God" doctrine fits with what man is actually like.

Agreed evolutionists will have a story to explain it. But for them coming from a purely scientific position they wont have science that proves their story, it will just be theorising as to what probably happened.

what are other things we see in man that show that we are made in the image of God? (BTW Christians believe that that image is broken, not perfect, corrupted, hence why we do evil as well as good)


----------



## Art Rock

Religious discussions are only allowed in Talk Classical in the right sub-forum (https://www.talkclassical.com/politics-and-religion-in-classical-music/), and then only if they pertain directly to music. Feel free to open a new thread there, but focus on religious aspects of music, and not on general religious themes.


----------

